# Strip Clubs... opinions



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just wondering what the general populace thought about your significant others going to strip clubs?

You can discuss in general obviously, but I will give you the situation that made me think of posting this.

A Couple that is good friends with my wife and I are getting married soon. They will be having their bachelor and bachelorette parties. This is a close knit group of people, so if a husband is going to the bachelor party, his wife is going to the bachelorette party. His party will be going to a strip club. This was already discussed between the two of them and the wife is perfectly fine with it. But there is some differences of opinions amongst the various couples. Some of the wives have no problem with it. Some of the wives are not letting their husbands go because of the strip club.

Now, as a wife (or as a husband if it was reversed) since this could be considered a "special" occasion (meaning a one time thing, not like your spouse is sneaking out to strip clubs on a regular basis) do you have a problem with your spouse going to a strip club for something like this?

I will say that because of the circumstances, it would be difficult to impossible to be a part of the bachelor party without the strip club being involved (i.e. waiting outside, meeting up later), plus this is more about the principal than the logistics.

I will throw in as an interesting note if you want to discuss... most of the wives who don't want their husbands going to the bachelor party, are still planning on attending the bachelorette party despite their husbands not being allowed to go.

Discuss...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Id be more then happy for my husband to go along and enjoy the fun. Ive been to some bachelorette partys we call them (hen partys ) where ive been left speechless but its always just been fun . It comes down to trust and how strong your relationship is .Its just harmless fun.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I had 3 strippers for my Bachelor party....in a private room

they danced earned alot of money....nothing else really.

These women really do not enjoy all these men, they just do it for the money, some of them are lesbians, they are more apt to dance for my wife then me...lol

I wouldn't be worried, alot of them have the "I can touch you, you can't touch me policy" 

If it is in a private room it will be a little more wild, but nothing the big bouncer can't handle, If in the club, then really completely harmless.

As a man the LAST person I would do ANYTHING with is a stripper....

yuck...Let him go have some drinks and blow some money...

Half the fun is giving the stripper the money to do something to your friend who is shy anyway...hehe...(lap dance)

I wouldn't worry,


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

GAsoccerman i had to laugh at your last post about the last person i would do anything with is a stripper !!!
but its so true !!! its ok to throw money at them ... and its totally fun and your poor friends especially the shy guy ha ha  
And to be honest its just down to the trust factor id be so happy for my hubbie to go and have fun i know he will be coming home to me i totally trust him 100%


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

This brought back memories!

Shortly after H and I were married, some friends of ours were getting married and having their parties. The bachelor party was done at a theme park, followed by a strip club. I was looking forward to the evening of the bachelor party because H would be gone and I could have some quiet, alone time in the house. Come to find out, my new hubby is so against the "objectification of women", he will not frequent a strip club. I was actually trying to convince him to go....#1 for some "me" time and #2 I didn't want him to miss out on the guys night out thing. I told him to go and sit with his back to the stage, just pretend he was in a regular bar with the guys! HA! Didn't work....he attended the theme park portion but then came home. 

We still joke today how I once tried to talk him "into" going to a strip club!


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

never had a problem w/ the husband going coz i knew he didn't like them. he doesn't see the point in paying to see what he could see at home for free


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

no problems for me....maybe because of when i was growing up ( and even now still) my dad would go and my mom didn't care. Currently he goes every tuesday night - i'm not sure what he gets out of it exactly but its not hurting anything.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I would have no problem with my husband going. Heck, I even went to one once just to see what it was like. I think that there are plenty of guidelines in place, particularly if it is a reputable club.

I also think that it is wrong for the wife to "forbid" her husband to go out with the boys while she is out with the girls. If they are that tight knit of a group it's likely that a full report will get back to the ladies anyway.

Also, I would be curious to know what the batchelorette party involed. Many of those can be just as raunchy if not more so than a batchelor party. Particularly those where there is a "list" that must be completed over the course of the evening.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

I would have no problem with it either. Other than blowing a little money. But hey I guess it would "stimulate the economy".


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I've never had a problem with my husband going to strip clubs for bachelor parties. He doesn't go any other time, it's a guy bachelor thing, I don't find it any big deal. In our group we used to start out the night at our own bachelor/bachelorette parties and meet up sometime around midnight at a club with both parties. It always made for a good time!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

No problem with it all. Especially since its a special occasion. My wife has no problem with me going occasionally with my friends.

Of course, if it becomes to be a habit (and an expensive one) thats different. Or if anything else other than watching the strippers happens (very unlikely!)


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup, no problems here either. I have to agree with Humpty Dumpty though... it is def a matter of what your relationship can withstand and what it can't. If one SO has issues with cheating or porn, like mommy22, then yeah, it's probably not a good idea. 

I've been without the H, with girls (to male strippers), H has gone with the guys, we've gone together, we've gone with a group of friends. We're a pretty open minded couple. It's always just fun to go and that's about it. But we trust each other and know where we're going to end up at the end of the night. 

One note about the women going and the men not being allowed... the local strip club here used to have the last Saturday of the month dedicated to "ladies night" where they had only male "strippers"... well, more like dancers b/c they never took it ALL off (what a rip). I talked to the bar maid and/or bouncer there and they said that they have to have more staff on hand when the men are the entertainment, than the other 29 days of the month when the women are entertaining b/c women are so much more out of control than the men. 

But it all boils down to what a relationship can withstand. =)


----------

